

Alan Kay and friends do some amazing stuff - MaysonL
http://www.cs.ucla.edu/~awarth/ometa/

======
BigZaphod
Yeah. I've played with it. It's very cool! The question is.. why can't the
rest of us do this kind of stuff? :)

